# Has anyone dealt with Instant Asset is the UK (Manchester) before? How are they?



## atkinsboy (19 Oct 2006)

Hi,

Has anyone dealt with Instant Asset is the UK (Manchester) before? How are they? Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## propertyprof (19 Oct 2006)

I have never come across this latest company but here is the website [broken link removed] - the website is mostly "under construction" so it could be a new venture.

I believe its a guy called James McGing (from Leitrim or Sligo) that runs it. He has a large estate agency firm in Manchester and are known as wheeler deelers.

McGing himself is well know as a motivational speaker and hsa a relatively high profile in the Manchester market.


----------



## JohnBoy (19 Oct 2006)

never dealt with them but the website has more than a whiff of 'get rich quick through property investment' about it. £2k for a seminar in Manchester (+a night in a hotel) seems very steep. they also charge 2% of the property acquisition price - quite a hefty fee. save your cash and fly to Manchester and have a look around. talk to agents if you are serious about this and you ought to be able to judge the viability of this market without the help of this lot.


----------



## atkinsboy (19 Oct 2006)

The 2% did seem high, however in the current job i have it would prove difficult to source the properties/rent the properties/ etc myself. Its a service that I will require if I am to invest in the UK. Anyone aware of any other reputable companies who provide this kind of service?


----------



## ARCH (19 Oct 2006)

If this guy can really deliver properties at the discounts he says he can, then I would not consider the fees that much.  I believe there must be a fair enough chance that he can get a better deal that someone jumping of the plane and arriving into one of the estate agent, it a case of how much of a better deal you can get using someone like this.
I would be interested in hearing from someone that has bought with him.


----------



## egghead (25 Oct 2006)

I would be interested to hear about peoples experiences with this company too. Anyone dealt with them? Or what about other similar companies, like TIC or Fast Track Property?


----------



## Claragh (25 Oct 2006)

Another company I'd like to here comments about is PIN ( Property Investors Network ). Simon Zutshi is the head of this company who I have met a few time and find him to be very Knowledgeable about but-to-let in the UK. They also claim to find discounted property for it's members.


----------



## askalot (25 Oct 2006)

JohnBoy said:


> £2k for a seminar in Manchester (+a night in a hotel) seems very steep.



I agree, Bertie only managed to pocket 8K for an afterdinner speech in Manchester. Maybe if you call Government Buildings he might give you a private seminar at a cheaper rate!


----------



## atkinsboy (26 Oct 2006)

Claragh, have you bought anything through PIN? I have heard of them too, but havent heard whewher they are either good or bad?


----------



## propertyprof (27 Oct 2006)

ARCH said:


> If this guy can really deliver properties at the discounts he says he can, then I would not consider the fees that much. I believe there must be a fair enough chance that he can get a better deal that someone jumping of the plane and arriving into one of the estate agent, it a case of how much of a better deal you can get using someone like this.
> I would be interested in hearing from someone that has bought with him.


 
Correct, I know the guy (not personally, but there are only so many of us Irish property professionals in this city) and he has the contacts to get a greater discount that the average punter - so if you can get a 10% discount and he can get 15% and he charges you 2% its already a saving of 3% not to mention the time and expense of go to Manchester and it take a lot of the hassle out of it also


----------



## colmanod (14 Nov 2006)

Hi. I know this guy and have bought through him. I was introduced to him by my sister who has bought alot through him. Have found their set up to be excellent and they don't claim to know about anything other than the local market. Am new to this website but saw the thread and said I'd reply.


----------



## auto320 (14 Nov 2006)

Don't know him, have heard of him but not enough to make a judgement either way.

Would suggest going to Edward Mellors first in Manchester and seeing if they can match what he is doing. I used them a lot in the past for buying repos etc. Not sure if they are doing repo auctions still but it was a great way to buy well under market.

I would go over there, drop in to Mellors head office and talk to them, then talk to this guy and see how they compare. Mellors have been there for three generations and are a good benchmark for the Manchester market.

I don't have any connection with Mellors, just sugest using them to benchmark McGing.

By the way, I would make the observation that the motivational happy-clappy outfits that do this kind of "instant millionaire" stuff are a complete waste of money. Using your brians and judgement is a much better way to go generally.


----------



## lopin10 (14 Nov 2006)

2% of gross price + vat more like 3%


----------



## propertyprof (14 Nov 2006)

lopin10 said:


> 2% of gross price + vat more like 3%


 
I dont like your maths!!


----------



## propertyprof (14 Nov 2006)

auto320 said:


> Don't know him, have heard of him but not enough to make a judgement either way.
> 
> Would suggest going to Edward Mellors first in Manchester and seeing if they can match what he is doing. I used them a lot in the past for buying repos etc. Not sure if they are doing repo auctions still but it was a great way to buy well under market.
> 
> ...


 
Edward Mellor are only good for east and south east manchester - outside of those areas I would say they are limited.


----------



## auto320 (14 Nov 2006)

Generally yes, their offices cover the east and Stockport, but when I used to deal with them they had listings all over the region of repos and otherwise damaged stock that provided a great source for buying below market. Not sure if they still do this kind of stuff, but still worth talking to them I would suggest.

To be fair, I haven't been in their place for about four yeaars, so things may have changed, but they are one of the longest established and therefore useful as a benchmark for any new boy on the block.


----------



## atkinsboy (15 Nov 2006)

Thanks for all the posts, but by the sounds of things no one has had any dealing with Instant Asset then! The search continues!


----------



## colmanod (27 Nov 2006)

atkinsboy said:


> Thanks for all the posts, but by the sounds of things no one has had any dealing with Instant Asset then! The search continues!


 

I have had dealings with Instant Asset. Am a member and have bought through them. Found them excellent.


----------

